# Tajima, barudan or zsk



## susu (May 20, 2011)

Looking to purchase a single head machine. Which one would you purchase.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Them 3 brands are all top dog machines, personally I would go for the ZSK.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Whichever one has the closest tech to you. If you are in Europe, ZSK would work. In the States, stick with other two.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a Barudan and love it.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

I recently purchased a new machine. I started researching and looking at most of the major brands....Tajima, Happy, SWF, Barudan, and Melco....back in October.

I tried to find places that I could actually see the machines run. And after all my research, I decided that the ZSK was the machine for me. 

I have only had it for a few weeks, and am still discovering things about it. But I am happy with the machine and quality is second to none.

Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you attend a trade show to see the machines run? I've been happy with my Tajimas. Barudan and ZSK have great reputations. The ZSK is definitely a no-frills workhorse.


----------



## susu (May 20, 2011)

I am hoping to make it to the ISS in AC


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

They all are exhibiting so that should be great for you. Its a good show. I go every year.


----------



## susu (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the information


----------



## SilverStar (Oct 12, 2012)

I personally use the ZSK and will tell you they run 24/7 ! Best machine on the market, built in Germany, solid metal construction.


----------



## Timothy L (Oct 14, 2015)

I have had a ZSK Sprint 6 for about six months now. I am constantly running it. Liz isn't lying - This machine is truly a workhorse.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

ZSK nice choice


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Barudan simply for the fact they have a higher level of support then the other 2 brands


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Personally I would go with Barudan. 
It is a workhorse machine, but more importantly than that Barudan has a much better support network than the other brands. 
Some of the others are good machines but I think your true cost of ownership would be lower with Barudan over time.
Not to mention they hold their value very well if you go to resell or trade.

Rick


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nearest and best service is a must, but my Tajima has run flawless for years all day long... what ever you buy, keep it clean, oiled and check tension often.


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

Tajima has worked well for us over the last 15 years what else can I say !


----------

